# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Συνεντευξη Κεφαλιανού !

## thegravijia

[YOUTUBE="ygw0s0Vrz8g"]ygw0s0Vrz8g[/YOUTUBE]

 :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Πολυ ωραια συνεντευξη! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Μιλαει ξεκαθαρα...

----------


## Spyro D

παιδια για ποιον εγινε αυτη η συνεντευξη?

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλαράκι έγραψες μπράβο !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Ποιος του πήρε την συνέντευξη ;;;

----------


## RUHL



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Mythonas

Συγχαρητήρια thegravijia τρομερή συνέντευξη. Ο έλληνας Colemanτα λέει έξω από τα δόντια.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

δεν τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια - απλα λεει οτι στην ελλαδα το αθλημα δεν το στηριζουν , για μενα επρεπε να πει με λεπτομεριες τι υπερβολες του ζηταγαν εδω οι αρμοδιοι στην ελλαδα για να κατεβει σαν ελληνας και να παρει την pro καρτα.
αυτα δεν τα ειπε.!

----------


## mantus3

μερικες φορες καλο θα ηταν να μην τα λεμε κ ολα...

----------


## thegravijia

> μερικες φορες καλο θα ηταν να μην τα λεμε κ ολα...


για μενα οχι απλα επρεπε να τα πει ολα αλλα να τους εβριζε κιολας αλλα μαλλον ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος για να εκφραστει ετσι  και προσγειωμενος απο οτι φανηκε... :03. Clap:

----------


## mantus3

> για μενα οχι απλα επρεπε να τα πει ολα αλλα να τους εβριζε κιολας αλλα μαλλον ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος για να εκφραστει ετσι  και προσγειωμενος απο οτι φανηκε...


μερικες φορες οταν ξερεις οτι δεν τους χρειαζεσαι εχεις 2 επιλογες, η μια ειναι να τους καταστρεψεις κ να τους κανεις ρεζιλι, και η αλλη κ για μενα η καλητερη απλα να ξεχασεις οσα σου εκαναν... καλη καρδια που λεμε... ετσι κ αλιως αμα φτασεις ψιλα αυτοι που δεν ηθελαν να φτασεις θα σκασουν απο το κακο τους μονοι τους, κ πιστεβω πως δεν παιζει χειροτερη τιμορια για καποιον απο το να βλεπει καποιον που αδικισε να φτανει ψιλα...

----------


## kefalianos

> παιδια για ποιον εγινε αυτη η συνεντευξη?


Για το Greekcity.com Του Παναγιωτη Γαλλανος. Εγινε καλος φιλος του Μιχαλη,απο το Sydney.  Χριστος Ανεστη κιολας σε ολλους 
Φιλακια, Ελενη

----------


## Polyneikos

Χριστός Ανέστη Ελένη,υγεία κ χαρά στην οικογενεια σας, ο Μιχάλης έδειξε ήθος σε αυτή την συνεντευξη,ένας πραγματικος πρωταθλήτης!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

> Χριστός Ανέστη Ελένη,υγεία κ χαρά στην οικογενεια σας, ο Μιχάλης έδειξε ήθος σε αυτή την συνεντευξη,ένας πραγματικος πρωταθλήτης!!


Ειναι στην πραγματικοτιτα ντροπαλος, ειδες πως κολαει αμα εχει τρακ! Αμα δει καμερα δεν ξερω τι παθενει!

----------


## psv

Respect.Μπραβο του οχι μονο που κανει αυτο που του αρεσει,αλλα επειδη ειναι και καλος ανθρωπος.οχι σαν κατι κομπλεξικους στα διαφορα γυμναστηρια που δεν εχουν ουτε το 1/4 της δικιας του μαζας και κολλανε μαγκιες στους αρχαριους.

Επισης μου εμεινε το τελευταιο που ειπε ''ολοι οι ελληνες θα επρεπε να ειμαστε περηφανοι...'' και τσαντιζομαι οσο σκεφτομαι οτι οι περισσοτεροι ελληνες ισως να μην μαθουν ποτε τι ειναι καν αυτος ο διαγωνισμος.Αλλα δεν πειραζει,αρκει να κερδισουμε στη γιουροβιζιον.Αυτο θα το μαθουνε ολοι

----------


## NASSER

Χρονια πολλα και Χριστός Ανέστη στον Μιχαλη και στην οικογενεια του. Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα στον Μιχαλη και να θυμαται να παραμενει σεμνος και καλοπροαιρετος οπως αρμοζει σε εναν επαγγελματια!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χρόνια πολλά ελένη  και έχω να πώ πώς είμαι υπερήφανος που ο μιχάλης είναι έλληνας , τα είπε πολύ καλά στην συνέντευξη και ο λόγος είναι ότι τα πιστεύει αυτά που λέει και το τράκ δεν τον εμπόδισε να βγάλει το νόημα που ήθελε.

όσο για το οτι δεν είπε κάποια αρνητικά , ήμουν σίγουρος οτι δεν θα το έκανε γιατί δεν ασχολείτε με μικροπρέπειες ο μιχάλης έδειξε ανωτερότητα σε όλα και αυτοί που ξέρουν οι αναρωτιούνται μπορεί να καταλάβουν.

μπράβο και συγχαριτήρια απο μέρους μου στον μιχάλη :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

> χρόνια πολλά ελένη  και έχω να πώ πώς είμαι υπερήφανος που ο μιχάλης είναι έλληνας , τα είπε πολύ καλά στην συνέντευξη και ο λόγος είναι ότι τα πιστεύει αυτά που λέει και το τράκ δεν τον εμπόδισε να βγάλει το νόημα που ήθελε.
> 
> όσο για το οτι δεν είπε κάποια αρνητικά , ήμουν σίγουρος οτι δεν θα το έκανε γιατί δεν ασχολείτε με μικροπρέπειες ο μιχάλης έδειξε ανωτερότητα σε όλα και αυτοί που ξέρουν οι αναρωτιούνται μπορεί να καταλάβουν.
> 
> μπράβο και συγχαριτήρια απο μέρους μου στον μιχάλη


Ωπος τα ειπες,οτι και να του κανουν δεν μιλαει ποτε, των αρνηθηκε καπιος στο ιφββ ελλαδα, και η σιωπη του ειναι το καλητερο. Σαν στην Πατρα πριν χρονια,των εβγαλαν 4ος απο 4, και κατεβηκε απο την σκηνη με το κεφαλη ψιλα. Ευτηχως  τον πηρα μαζι μου στην Αυστραλια το 1992 και εγινε Αυστραλος. Με Ελληνικο διαβατηριο τι θα καναμε? Η να πληρωναμε 50.000 Η εδω θα τελιωνε η καριερα του.
Δεν μηλαει ο Μιχαλης και καμια φορα εγω νευριαζω και μιλαω,δεν κραταω την γλωσσα μου αμα δω το αδικο! Ετσι ειμαι εγω, και καμια φορα τα ακουω που μιλαω! Εγω μεγαλωσα εξωτερικο, και τα βλεπω αλλιος.

----------


## thegravijia

> Ωπος τα ειπες,οτι και να του κανουν δεν μιλαει ποτε, των αρνηθηκε καπιος στο ιφββ ελλαδα, και η σιωπη του ειναι το καλητερο. Σαν στην Πατρα πριν χρονια,των εβγαλαν 4ος απο 4, και κατεβηκε απο την σκηνη με το κεφαλη ψιλα. Ευτηχως τον πηρα μαζι μου στην Αυστραλια το 1992 και εγινε Αυστραλος. Με Ελληνικο διαβατηριο τι θα καναμε? Η να πληρωναμε 50.000 Η εδω θα τελιωνε η καριερα του.
> Δεν μηλαει ο Μιχαλης και καμια φορα εγω νευριαζω και μιλαω,δεν κραταω την γλωσσα μου αμα δω το αδικο! Ετσι ειμαι εγω, και καμια φορα τα ακουω που μιλαω! Εγω μεγαλωσα εξωτερικο, και τα βλεπω αλλιος.


την υπογραφη για την pro καρτα για ποιους λογους δεν σας την εβαζαν εδω στην ελλαδα..?
σας ειπαν????
 ή στην ουσια σας εκβιαζαν λεγοντας ή δινεται τα λεφτα άλλιως δεν εχει τιποτα...

----------


## kefalianos

> την υπογραφη για την pro καρτα για ποιους λογους δεν σας την εβαζαν εδω στην ελλαδα..?
> σας ειπαν????
>  ή στην ουσια σας εκβιαζαν λεγοντας ή δινεται τα λεφτα άλλιως δεν εχει τιποτα...


Ειπε οτι  θα το δηναμε σαν δωρο,για υποστηριξη στο company του.Και δεν την εβαζε την υπογραφη γιατι ανεβασε την wabba ο Μιχαλης. Δεν ειδαμε ποτε διαφιμιστηκα για αγωνες ιφββ. Ηθελε να του την σπασει, απλα. Μετα βγηκε η βρομα οτι δεν ειχε Αυστρλεζικο διαβατηριο,και μας εβαλαν την υπογραφη με πονηρο τροπο.Για να ξεκαθαρισω ενα πραγμα<< Την υπογραγη ηταν οτι Η ελλαδα δεινει το οκ να παιξει σαν Γερμανος, και οτι το ξερουν η ελληνες,και δεν μπορουν να πουνε οτι οι Γερμανοι εκλεψαν τον αθλητη. ΔΕΝ ηταν να μας δοσει η Ελλαδα την Pro card>>
Αλλιμονο να φανιστη απο το πουθενα και να απετη μια καρτα. 
Ετσι ειναι ο νομος του ιφββ, εχει γεινει παλια χωρις υπογραφη και ειχαν παραξηγεισεις.

----------


## thegravijia

δηλαδη γιατι δεν καταλαβα καλα - η υπογραφη ηταν απλα για να παιξει στους αγωνες ως γερμανος?
δηλαδγη σας ζητουσαν τοσα λεφτα για αυτο το λογο μονο?

----------


## kefalianos

> δηλαδη γιατι δεν καταλαβα καλα - η υπογραφη ηταν απλα για να παιξει στους αγωνες ως γερμανος?
> δηλαδγη σας ζητουσαν τοσα λεφτα για αυτο το λογο μονο?


Ξερω ακουγετε απιστευτο, ομος ετσι εγινε. Του στειλαμα ε-μαιλ πρωτα, μας εγραψε κανονικα,μετα απο 4 ημερες τον πηραμε τηλ. Δηλαδη ηταν προετιμαζμενος τι θα πει. ειπε 'και εγω δεν θα βγαλω?' Ηπαμε στειλε φαξ με τα χαρτια που θελεις ειπε'δεν γεινετε αυτο'

----------


## thegravijia

γυρνανε αυτα...ειδες... ο μιχαλης εγινε pro - παει για ολυμπια και αυτος που σας ζηταγε τα λεφτα πηρε ενα π@π@ρ :08. Turtle:  \ τι σχεδια εχετε τωρα ? ποτε αρχιζεται προετοιμασια?? 

παιζει να συνεργαστει ο μιχαλης με κανεναν απο τους guru\προπονητες της αμερικης (βλεπε milos κτλ) ή τον προπονητη του δεν τον αλλαζει με τιποτα?

----------


## kefalianos

> γυρνανε αυτα...ειδες... ο μιχαλης εγινε pro - παει για ολυμπια και αυτος που σας ζηταγε τα λεφτα πηρε ενα π@π@ρ \ τι σχεδια εχετε τωρα ? ποτε αρχιζεται προετοιμασια?? 
> 
> παιζει να συνεργαστει ο μιχαλης με κανεναν απο τους guru\προπονητες της αμερικης (βλεπε milos κτλ) ή τον προπονητη του δεν τον αλλαζει με τιποτα?


τον Δαυιδ δεν τον αλλαζουμε με τιποτα. Τον ξερουμε 20 χρονια. Ειναι και ο καλυτερος. Τωρα παμε στο New York Pro may 16th Τον δηλωσα προχθες, βγηκε η λιστα σημερα. Ο Markus Ruhl και ο silvio samuel ειναι στην λιστα. Δεν σταματισε καθολου την προετοιμασια απο την ωρα που γυρισε απο την Αυστραλια. Παει πολυ καλα, και ψιχολογικα ειναι και πιο καλυτερα. Θα παω εγω μαζι του αυτη την φορα.
Μετα εχει 3 μηνες να ετοιμαστει για το ολιμπια.

----------


## thegravijia

^^θα τον καψεις βρε..!
δεν θα ταν καλυτερα να κανει ενα οφφ για κανα 2μηνο?
ή πατε πιο πολυ για να αρχισουν να τον μαθαινουνε και στο αμερικα??

----------


## thegravijia

> . Ο Markus Ruhl και ο silvio samuel ειναι στην λιστα. .


 



> markus ruhl επιστρεφει, 7 weeks out...!!!!! New York Pro 2009
> 
> http://clips.team-andro.com/view_vid...2b6b221c711edf


να ο markus
μην αγχωνεσαι αν κατεβει οφφ οπως ακουγεται τον εχει ο μιχαλης.

----------


## kefalianos

> ^^θα τον καψεις βρε..!
> δεν θα ταν καλυτερα να κανει ενα οφφ για κανα 2μηνο?
> ή πατε πιο πολυ για να αρχισουν να τον μαθαινουνε και στο αμερικα??


Δεν παθενει τιποτα! Θελει να τον μαθουνε στην Αμερικη και ο Δαυιδ θα τον καψει οχι εγω!!!χα χα χα  Εγω μονο μαγηρευω και το παιζω γραμματεια. :01. ROFL:

----------


## kefalianos

> να ο markus
> μην αγχωνεσαι αν κατεβει οφφ οπως ακουγεται τον εχει ο μιχαλης.


Ποτε δεν αγχωνουμε για τον Μιχαλη.Μονο θετικα γυρω απο τον Μιχαλη. Ετσι ειναι παντα.ομος ο σιλβιο δεν κουραστικε? 4 στην σειρα!

----------


## thegravijia

ελα μωρε τον εχεtε και τον silvio... 
αυριο θα βαλω και φοτο απο την προετοιμασια του σιλβιο - (να κατασκοπευεται τους αντιπαλους σας εναν ενα σιγα σιγα.. :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz: ) 
καλο βραδυ. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Exci

Respect  :03. Bowdown: 
Ελπιζω να τον κανουμε και μεις λιγο περηφανο που ιδρωνουμε στα γυμναστηρια  :08. Toast:

----------


## kefalianos

> Respect 
> Ελπιζω να τον κανουμε και μεις λιγο περηφανο που ιδρωνουμε στα γυμναστηρια


χαιρετε που βλεπει νεους στα γυμναστηρια!!Δεν του αρεσι τεμπελια, θελει γρηγορες κινησεις. Οσω και κουρασμενος να ειναι ζωντανευει μετα την προπονησει. :05. Running:  :05. Posing:  :08. Elephant:

----------


## thegravijia

^^αντε πες του να μπει στο φορουμ να μας δωσει συμβουλες πως θα γινουμαι σαν κ αυτον... :01. Wink:

----------


## kefalianos

> ^^αντε πες του να μπει στο φορουμ να μας δωσει συμβουλες πως θα γινουμαι σαν κ αυτον...


Δεν προλαβαινει, τωρα ειναι στο γυμναστηριο και κανει αεροβιο. Το βραδυ παμε μαζι
για τα βαρυ. Σε λιγο θα τον δειτε στο Muscular Development, Εκανε εκει συνεντευξη

----------


## thegravijia

να φανταστω οτι κανει 2 ωρες αεροβιο την ημερα ? μια πρωι μια τωρα και το βραδυ τα βαρυ?

οταν ειναι οff season μηπως ξερετε τη διαχωρισμο ακολουθει στις μυικες ομαδες που γυμναζει ?
δηλ. ας πουμε γυμναζει μια μυικη ομαδα σε καθε προπονηση πχ στηθος μονο του..ή  στηθος μαζι με δικεφαλα (λεω ενα παραδειγμα)

----------


## kefalianos

> να φανταστω οτι κανει 2 ωρες αεροβιο την ημερα ? μια πρωι μια τωρα και το βραδυ τα βαρυ?
> 
> οταν ειναι οff season μηπως ξερετε τη διαχωρισμο ακολουθει στις μυικες ομαδες που γυμναζει ?
> δηλ. ας πουμε γυμναζει μια μυικη ομαδα σε καθε προπονηση πχ στηθος μονο του..ή  στηθος μαζι με δικεφαλα (λεω ενα παραδειγμα)


Εσυ πονηρουλι πολλα ψαχνεις! Καθε μερα αεροβιο, Και οπος ειπες ενα συμειο
καθε μερα π.χ. Δευτερα ποδια Σε τι σειρα δεν θυμαμαι. Δεν χανει μερα, και Κυριακη κανει αεροβιο. Καθε μερα ραχειους,κοιλιακι.

----------


## thegravijia

> Εσυ πονηρουλι πολλα ψαχνεις! .


 :01. ROFL: 
μηπως θυμασε και τι αριθμους παιζει στις βασικες παγκο - σκουοντ κτλ?

----------


## kefalianos

> μηπως θυμασε και τι αριθμους παιζει στις βασικες παγκο - σκουοντ κτλ?


χα χα χα Δεν θυμαμαι τι εκανα χθες Εγω διαβασω πανω στο ποδηλατο,ολλες η ασκεισεις απο 12 φορες και ανεβαζουν τα κιλα καθε σετ. (3 σετ) απ'οτι θυμαμε, ειμαι και μεγαλη στην ηλικια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

καλα αντε να μην σε πιζω εσενα αμα μπει ο μιχαλης στο φορουμ θα τον φτιαξω με  πολλες ερωτησεις ... :08. Turtle:

----------


## kefalianos

Δεν με πριζεις.αμα ξερω θα πω.  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

απο τα παιδια θα ακολουθησει κανεις το παραδειγμα του πατερα τους?
και εσυ να μαγειρευεις μια ζωη.. :01. ROFL:

----------


## kefalianos

Ο μεγαλος,Γιωργος, 16, κανει βαρυ. Η μικροι ειναι ακομα μικροι. Του Μιχαλη τα φαγητα ειναι πιο ευκολα. Αμα τρωει κανονικα εχει ξυνηλα,και υποφερει

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Ο μεγαλος,Γιωργος, 16, κανει βαρυ. Η μικροι ειναι ακομα μικροι. Του Μιχαλη τα φαγητα ειναι πιο ευκολα. Αμα τρωει κανονικα εχει ξυνηλα,και υποφερει


Ωχχχ Ελένη !! εμπλεξες με τον Thegravijia!!! εχει τετοια τρέλα που μπορει να σου κανει 1500 ερωτήσεις!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## thegravijia

ή παιρνουμε συνεντευξη ή δεν παιρνουμε ...! το λεει κ το τοπικ Συνεντευξη Κεφαλιανού ! 
(οσο ρωτας μαθαινεις...)

που να μπει και ο ιδιος ο κεφαλιανος εκει να δεις τι θα γινει... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ή παιρνουμε συνεντευξη ή δεν παιρνουμε ...! το λεει κ το τοπικ Συνεντευξη Κεφαλιανού ! 
> (οσο ρωτας μαθαινεις...)
> 
> που να μπει και ο ιδιος ο κεφαλιανος εκει να δεις τι θα γινει...


Καλα δεν παιζεσαι!! αυτο το κοριτσι  σου τι θα τραβαει φανταζομαι!!!
Οσο για το τοπικ που ανοιξες με την συνεντευξη μπραβο ρε Thegravijia!!!
O Mιχάλης εκτος απο κορυφαίος αθλητής ειναι απο τα καλύτερα παιδια, δεν φανταζεσαι για ποσο αγνο ανθρωπο μιλάμε, αξίζει παρα πολλά, γιαυτό οτι μπορει ο καθένας μας να κάνει γιαυτόν ειναι καλό! να τον κάνουμε να νοιώσει ακόμα ποιο ομορφα. Το ΑΞΙΖΕΙ για εκει που εχει φτασει το αγαπημένο μας αθλημα!!

----------


## thegravijia

> O Mιχάλης εκτος απο κορυφαίος αθλητής ειναι απο τα καλύτερα παιδια, δεν φανταζεσαι για ποσο αγνο ανθρωπο μιλάμε, αξίζει παρα πολλά, !!


φανηκε γιατι δεν ειπε τιποτα κακο για αυτος που του εμποδιζαν να παει για pro..

----------


## Muscleboss

> φανηκε γιατι δεν ειπε τιποτα κακο για αυτος που του εμποδιζαν να παει για pro..


+1

MB

----------


## KM2909

πολυ καλος. απλος και προσγειωμενος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Doctorg

Εκτός οτι με έχει εντυπωσιάσει σαν αθλητής, σε αυτήν συνέντευξη μου έκανε και φοβερή εντύπωση το ήθος  του. Οικογενειάρχης, σεμνός, ταπεινός, αναγνώρισε τον προπονήτή του...τι να πω; μπράβο του, πραγματικά αθλητής πρότυπο  :03. Clap:

----------


## peris

> Εκτός οτι με έχει εντυπωσιάσει σαν αθλητής, σε αυτήν συνέντευξη μου έκανε και φοβερή εντύπωση το ήθος του. Οικογενειάρχης, σεμνός, ταπεινός, αναγνώρισε τον προπονήτή του...τι να πω; μπράβο του, πραγματικά αθλητής πρότυπο


+1 τα ειπε ολα ο doctorg με αυτο το ποστ συμφωνω απολυτα το μονο που θελω συμπληρωσω ειναι οτι ο μιχαλης ειναι εμπνευση και για πολλους νεους αθλητες του ββ αλλα και για ανθρωπους που εχουν το ββ σαν χομπι  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## stelios30

> [YOUTUBE="ygw0s0Vrz8g"]ygw0s0Vrz8g[/YOUTUBE]


εγω ρε παιδια δεν ειχα καμια αμφιβολια οτι ο Μιχαλης θα παει τοσο μπροστα δεν τον γνωριζω προσωπικα απλα βγηκαμε φωτογραφιες.
  Συγχαρητηρια για το ηθος σου Μιχαλη και για οτι εχεις καταφερει και γι αυτους που πηγαν να σε εκμεταλευτουν  και τους στελνουμε ολους ενα χαμογελο!!!!να σται καλα οσοι κανατε το παν για να αποθαρυνετε τον ironmike και τον γεμισατε πεισμα και εσκισε!!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Respect στον Έλληνα αυτής της κλάσης.   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μου φάνηκε απογοητευμένος από την Ελλάδα, προφανώς δε τον στηρίξαν αρκετά, όμως δεν έβγαλε κακία για κανέναν. Σίγουρα είναι πολύ προσγειωμένο άτομο.

Και εις ανώτερα του εύχομαι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------

